# Strange startup issue



## gizZzmo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello!

First let me say this is a great forum! I've never posted before but have spent lots of time lurking in the shadows reading tons of informative posts by lots of knowledgeable people!

That being said, I am having a strange issue on start-up, wanted to see if anyone else has experienced similar things.

The issue basically is, that oftentimes, after i start the car and put it in drive (automatic), the first press down on the gas pedal doesn't get the car rolling, but rather rev's the engine while the car stays stationary - as if i am in neutral. Usually, i'll ease off the gas, and give it a 2nd press which then translates into forward motion. This does not happen every single time, but more often than not. Also, it seems to happen more so if I switch to drive quickly after firing up the ignition. If i start the car, wait 10 seconds while it idles in park, and then switch to drive, it does not happen.

Not a huge issue by any means, but an issue nonetheless. I am curious if anyone has had any similar experiences.

Details: 2006 X-trail SE, 2.5litre, Canada, approx 107 XXX kms, automatic...

Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check to make sure the ATF is at the full mark when the tranny is fully warmed up and engine idling. If the ATF looks brown and has a burnt smell, then the tranny has internal problems.


----------



## gizZzmo (Nov 22, 2010)

Will check after work. Thanks for that. ATF Fluid should be OK, was changed maybe 6-8 months ago. Thanks again


----------



## kanman (Sep 3, 2012)

hi!

I have noticed that with my xtrail T30 2010

But I just took it out from the service center.

I'll give it a go tomorrow morning and hopefully it was the ATF


----------



## gizZzmo (Nov 22, 2010)

ATF Fluid is A-OK... still happens from time to time on cold-starts (i.e. car has been sitting for a while)

Any other suggestions
Thanks


----------

